# Curious about American Show Lines



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

There are two young males, American show lines in this GSD social group I see sometimes, ages 1 and almost 3. They do not have the severe sloping back (angulation?) that may be the stereotype of this GSD. One owner said the breeders are getting away from this. These GSD's are gorgeous with great temperament. They are tall, athletic, slightly slender (compared to my stocky working line girl) but sturdy, no aggression and not too excitable either, can seem to adapt to anyplace. So far the only down side to this line is that one owner felt her dog was not protective. 

I have not been exposed to many American Show Lines, but if these two dogs are accurate representations, I would definitely consider getting one in the future. Are they ever considered for service dogs with this type of temperament?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I'll be the first to chime in...

I think American Show Lines are fine dogs. The majority of the ones I have met have fine temperaments and can do a lot of things. They make great family pets as they GENERALLY have less drive than their German counterparts and act much more relaxed. I have watched many puppies that are able to settle down and sit/lay by their owner, where as I watch German puppies who won't relax and are constantly go-go-go.

I have also learned a lot about some lines, and due to indiscriminate breeding that focuses more on the look (for show) than the temperament, there are a lot of dogs out there that due to a Championship or a Grand Championship are being bred to anything and everything with puppies that aren't the most stable. I know "the stud" in my area produces puppies that are a little skittish (nothing major) and not the greatest workers in the world. They seem to mature faster, but that can also be part of the fact that their drive isn't the highest to start with so they act older at a younger age.

Just like in any line though, you'll have to do a lot of research to get a dog that can do service dog work. A working line dog might be way too driven for service dog work, where as an American might not have enough drive to work 8-10 hour days. There are plenty though that do have the drive, you'll just have to find them.

I train with 98% American lines at my club. I can definitely tell the difference in working ability. I think they're great dogs for families, older people, and others who don't want to have to work their dogs on a weekly basis in order to have a calmer dog in the house. Don't get me wrong...my boy has a good off switch, but if we go 3 days without some sort of large exercise he does tend to get a little stir crazy. We just started agility and the speed/efficiency/drive differences are very apparent in that venue (I'm comparing to the dogs I see at my club). But I also know there are breeders on here that do a lot of performance sports (andaka for one) and their dogs are very successful at them.

Like with all lines...its not about the overall label...its about the pedigree behind the dog you want. So look more into those than the ASL, WGSL, WL labels.

Wanted to add...my personal opinion on GSDs as service dogs is that the majority of the ones being bred today are not suited for such work. Be it ASL, WL, WGSL, there is a lot of risk associated with raising a puppy for service work, and if you just have one to choose for and train, a GSD has a lot more risk than some other breeds that have been shown to be better for that type of work.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> There are two young males, American show lines in this GSD social group I see sometimes, ages 1 and almost 3. They do not have the severe sloping back (angulation?) that may be the stereotype of this GSD. One owner said the breeders are getting away from this. These GSD's are gorgeous with great temperament. They are tall, athletic, slightly slender (compared to my stocky working line girl) but sturdy, no aggression and not too excitable either, can seem to adapt to anyplace. So far the only down side to this line is that one owner felt her dog was not protective.
> 
> I have not been exposed to many American Show Lines, but if these two dogs are accurate representations, I would definitely consider getting one in the future. Are they ever considered for service dogs with this type of temperament?


Mine is at least half american show line and those dogs you described fits mine to a tee. I love her temperament. I was thinking about doing therapy work with her..she is good withpeople, especially kids. When mine barks I pay attention..she is very could at picking a threat from a non threat. She has a med to high drive and excels in everything she does. She loves agility. The day she walked into my house she acted like she owned it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to you both for responding.

For years, out of ignorance, I thought I'd never want to have anything to do with this line. Mostly from living next door to one as a child, one with severe sloping rear end that was painful to watch as it walked. Over the last year I've still seen 2 like this at our training facility, but glad to learn breeders are getting away from this. 

I still have a lot to learn about this breed!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

All of my service dogs (4) have been American show lines. Just like buying any dog for any other use you have to do your research and look at a lot of dogs. 

Ch Andaka-Zederland's U R It CD RAE2


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

A well bred dog is a well bred dog no matter what the line.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Andaka said:


> All of my service dogs (4) have been American show lines. Just like buying any dog for any other use you have to do your research and look at a lot of dogs.
> 
> Ch Andaka-Zederland's U R It CD RAE2


I wanna teach my dogs how to take out the trash too


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

llombardo said:


> I wanna teach my dogs how to take out the trash too


LOL my dog knows how to empty the trash can. Is that a start?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

robk said:


> A well bred dog is a well bred dog no matter what the line.


Bingo! I agree


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> LOL my dog knows how to empty the trash can. Is that a start?


I had that vision with my oldest one taking the trash out..there would be no trash left by the time she got to the curb:crazy:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett is very suspicious of the wheelie bins in our neighborhood. They seem to smell great to her, but if someone is pulling one, she gets very alert. I guess teaching her to take out the can is a non-starter.

WE don't know what her line is, but I'm going to assume it's an American line. She has some level of prey drive, will climb the walls if not walked 5-6 days a week for at least 2-3 miles and she was not a good fit as a therapy dog afterall...BUT she is an awesome family-pack member and a great fit for our family, so we have no real complaints.

I honestly know very little about the various lines, but I think when we are ready for another GSD, we will go for the companion "line" versus the working line. I think all the pack members will be comfortable with that choice.

I do love reading about all the cool stuff that everyone does with their working line dogs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I fostered one, and she was fabulous. We traced her to a recently deceased breeder of show dogs. She had the slender, graceful build you describe.

That was the only dog I've ever fostered that I still regret not keeping for selfish reasons (she got a great home, though). She was probably my favorite foster of all time. She was wonderful -- _easy_, stable, relaxed, calm, and happy to go with the flow. She was intelligent without being mischievous or overbearing. She had a marvelous temperament. 

Comparing her to the high-drive dogs I have fostered, I strongly prefer her temperament for my non-working pet home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> I still have a lot to learn about this breed!


Its never to late to learn My next one will be west german working line...I will let you know how that works out


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

daphne your picture is wonderful and made me laugh right out loud! 

they're definitely not real popular on this board, but my heart belongs to american show lines, have had them for over six decades. yes, there are some pretty extreme ones, and yes, there are (sorry to say) lots of health issues, even in the well bred ones, but (to me) there is nothing like a correctly moving aslgsd. take your breath away. not alot of 'em left tho, you have to be very careful, the gene pool has gotten pretty concentrated. well bred ones are out there tho, my nine year old boss son has never been sick a day in his life, and is gorgeous (if i do say so myself, lolol).


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I know of two breeders within a few hours of me that have placed asl puppies as service dogs. I know one is for an anxiety type disorder and another is a personal assistance dog for someone with mobility issues.
I have grown up with show lines and own two boys. The breeder my guys are from is breeding for more square, straight backs, moderate angulation with proper movement. She places a HEAVY emphasis on temperament and health. The last few years she has lost a few of her seniors, at 12-14 years of age which isn't bad for a shepherd. My boys are 3 and 6 years old and no health problems whatsoever. My one boy is more laid back, amazing stamina but not a ton of drive. Although he has weak pasterns I love his rear; nice short and straight hocks with proper/moderate angulation. We get comments at agility trials at what a nice 'old style' shepherd he is lol. Rock solid, stable dog I can take anywhere but protective and aloof when necessary. My other boy is very high energy, high drive and busy. Straight back but he is overangulated in the rear with long hocks. He was starved for three years of his life (when I got him a 3yo he weighed 38lbs). We believe the muscle memory was never able to fully delevop to compensate for his extreme rear so he is a little wobbly in the rear end but that does not affect his working ability in the least, although it does embarass me when people ask about him. And I've seen lots of west german dogs with much more wobbly rears than his. 
This breeder places as many dogs into working homes as is possible. She has dogs that do tending style herding, tracking, obedience, scent detection, rally, agility and therapy work as well as conformation. 
I personally dream of a gsd with a lot of the asl characteristics but without the extremes in agulation. Somewhere between the czech dogs and showline dogs. There are a lot of really nice show line dogs out there doing amazing things.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mikella, I have to ask you, do you own the Cajun I think you own?


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I happen to have an American line and he is just as described by the OP and others. He's tall, slender, and less "stocky" than the German counterpart. He'd probably do much better in Agility than the German lines, but not so good in Schutzhund because he's a low-drive dog. He's also quick as a spicket! He is biddable but doesn't have high drive like the German lines, so he needs something of high value to really get him going. He is cool as a cucumber and generally a couch potato, but can definitely flip the switch and become energetic, playful, and protective as needed. He has an excellent temperment (not afraid of anything, confident, and friendly). He also doesn't have the severe angulation that many American lines AND German lines now have. And his "reds" are more of "tans".  He's a beautiful dog with an excellent disposition and I just love him to pieces.


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

I can certainly appreciate a good, confident american showline. They often (but not always) have lower drives and modest energy levels making them easy and well suited for even a novice to handle. Can be a great family dog if he has a stable temperment.


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

Andaka, love the pic. Sure wish my dogs would take the trash out for me


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics-Daphne


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't wait to learn articles


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Holland, why wait? How old is your dog?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's old enough to learn-I just don't know how to teach them-so hopefully will finish our cdx and start learning articles


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

sorry to hijack thread, but cannot start my own on iPhone. I think he is American working. Thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

the Cajun is the same if you are thinking one of teh dogs starved and almost killed by horrible owner, Same dog Storm's dad Jack, was rescued with. The breeder of her dogs is the same breeder as Ty and Gemma, my 2 are full siblings to her Eli, and I also can't say enough great about them. I am sure many people on here for a while have heard lots of brags, they are truly fantastic!!!!!! I have often been told Ty would never fail a temperemnet test, no matter who gave it, very solid and thinking dog. NO fear or nervousness, ever...

I also love my Am/Can showlines!!


----------

